# Need Help With Matching Ceiling Texture



## sparkymc

I patched a hole in celing after water damage. Having hard time matching texture. Do you know what was used on this ceiling?

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/jimmytomblin/ceiling1.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/jimmytomblin/ceiling2.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/jimmytomblin/ceiling3.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/jimmytomblin/ceiling4.jpg

http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff454/jimmytomblin/ceiling5.jpg

Thanks
Jimmy


----------



## M T Buckets Painting

Hire a professional to repair your crows foot stomp ceiling texture.


----------



## cdwoodcox

M T Buckets Painting said:


> Hire a professional to repair your crows foot stomp ceiling texture.


 I think he should try a few times himself. That way when he does have to hire a pro to fix it the pro has to charge twice as much to fix it:yes:


----------



## moore

How old Is the ceiling ? If It's fairly new this link may help.http://www.texmaster.com/other_brushes.html
You may have to buy ALL those brushes.. till you find the right one.Hire a pro!
Don't expect perfection with a stipple repair .There hard to get right....


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> How old Is the ceiling ? If It's fairly new this link may help.http://www.texmaster.com/other_brushes.html
> You may have to buy ALL those brushes.. till you find the right one.Hire a pro!
> Don't expect perfection with a stipple repair .There hard to get right....


It's probably safe to say he doesn't have to buy all of them, it sure looks like a round brush, and I think he can skip the shell brush too  (although I'd like one)


----------



## moore

This is how ugly they look to make a good pattern .


----------



## sparkymc

*More info for you*

The house was built in early 70's. In the picture marked ceiling 2 you can kinda see 2 circles in one stomp. Have no idea how to explain. The inner circle that looks stomped is about 5" and the outer circle that has lines is about 9"


----------



## cdwoodcox

Could be rosebud could be crows foot definitely a stomp. Easy fix if you get a good drywall guy in there. A lot of things go into how you accomplish a good match. Was the ceiling primed, what style brush was used, location of patch, consistency of texture across ceiling as a whole. 

Just keep in mind that the more you add mud trying to match this texture yourself the less likely it will ever look good without redoing entire ceiling.


----------



## SlimPickins

sparkymc said:


> The house was built in early 70's. In the picture marked ceiling 2 you can kinda see 2 circles in one stomp. Have no idea how to explain. The inner circle that looks stomped is about 5" and the outer circle that has lines is about 9"


Sounds like it's _probably _a 10" brush then, the inner circle is from the stiffer center, and the outer circle is where the bristles pull away after you slap/stomp it. Get a brush and some scrap sheetrock, thin your mud to something like pancake batter (not the whole box/bucket!) and play with consistency from there.

Unfortunately, there's a lot more to matching patches than getting the tool/mud mix right......


----------



## drywall guy158

texture the area that was repaired with 20 min. e z sand sheet rock compound....or you can use 20 min. durabond :whistling2:


----------

